# wo gehts denn hier weiter (Juwelier)



## Desorienta (29. Januar 2007)

kann mir bitte einer posten wo ich den Ausbilder für Juwelier (Gesellenausbildung ab Skill 50 erlernbar) finde oder brauche ich da einen Mindestlevel von 20 für?


----------



## Manani (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn Dein bisheriger Lehrer Dir nichts mehr beibringen kann, wird er Dich zum nächsten führen. Dazu müsste man allerdings mal den Text lesen und nicht gleich auf "los Du dummer NPC, bring mir was bei" klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bitte auch immer die Fraktion mit angeben. Danke


----------



## Desorienta (29. Januar 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man allerdings mal den Text lesen und nicht gleich auf "los Du dummer NPC, bring mir was bei" klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja mein lieber Freund der schnellen Feder. Auf die Idee alles zu erlernen und dann weiter geschickt zu werden, wenn der erste Ausbilder einem nix mehr beibringen kann, bin ich natürlich auch gekommen. Aber das war gar nicht meine Frage. Wenn du schon der Meinung bist, man sollte alles lesen und dann erst posten, solltest du deinem Ratschlag mal folgen. Die Frage bezog sich auf die erlernbare "Gesellenausbildung", die man anerkanntermaßen ab einem Skill von 50 in jedem Beruf erlernen kann. Da du einfach nur mal was schreiben wolltest verstehe ich natürlich aber wenn dann doch bitte etwas womit man was anfangen kann. Danke fürs lesen...


P.S. Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, nur der Weise verschweigt sie...(Wilhelm Busch)


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich weiß findest du die Ausbilder für Gesellenausbildung in Exodar und du brauchst dafür noch kein Mindestlevel! Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, wenn nicht mache meinen Post nicht auch so runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desorienta (29. Januar 2007)

Okay das ist doch etwas womit ich was anfangen könnte (jetzt muß ich doch ein Eingeständnis an Manani machen), wenn ich der Allianz angehören würde.^^ Als überzeugter Hordler suche ich allerdings den Gesellen auf der Hordenseite. Danke trotzdem (ich mache niemanden runter aber der Kommentar war einfach unnütz und solch ein Verhalten vergrault einem nur das Forenlesen und verwenden, da zuviele sich für hauptberufliche WoW-Helden halten). Ich bin Kommentare alâ "learn2play ur class knoob" einfach satt.



P.S. Ich hab da eine Idee...(mal gucken ob das stimmt)


Optimismus ist nur ein Mangel an Information...


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Hmmm achso du meinst auf der Seite der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry das wusste ich nicht. Dort müsste aber auch der Lehrer dafür in Silbermond sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fertich (30. Januar 2007)

Auf Hordenseite steht der (oder die) auch in dem Raum mit drin wo du bisher alles andere auch gelernt hast....


----------



## Desorienta (30. Januar 2007)

Da wo ich auch die Fachmannausbildung lernen kann? Oder ist der vllt. auf dem Weg in die Ruinen (in diesem ersten Ort nach dem Startgebiet)? So viel zu tun und so wenig Zeit... Danke auf jeden Fall für die Antworten.


----------



## Fertich (30. Januar 2007)

Da wo du deine Fachmann Ausbildung gemacht hast! Da steht ne Meisterin rum, die dir alles weitere bebringen kann...


----------



## Desorienta (31. Januar 2007)

Fertich ich habe einen Skill von 50 da werde ich kein Fachmann sein...


----------



## Shakazahn (31. Januar 2007)

Desorienta schrieb:


> Fertich ich habe einen Skill von 50 da werde ich kein Fachmann sein...



Halli Hallo.

Bis jetzt kamen ja noch keine vernünftigen Antworten.
Mein Char hat auch einen Skill von 50.
Bergbaugeselle hat mir der Kumpel in Silbermond ohne Probleme beigebracht.
Aber die Juwelenschleifertypen in Silbermond und am Falkenplatz wollen mir das partout nicht beibringen.

Auf Nachfrage bei anderen Chars auf dem Server kam heraus, dass die alle das gleiche Problem hatten.
Einer hat mir zugeflüster es gäbe einen Quest um Juwelenschleifergeselle zu werden.
Aber auch in der Richtung hat mir keiner der Juwelenschleiferausbilder Auskunft gegeben.

Es wäre also super hilfreich, wenn ein *HORDE-Juwelenschleifergeselle* uns an seinem Wissen teilhaben lassen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint: Ich habe mal in den englischen Blizz/WoW-Foren gesucht. Die deutsche Seite ist momentan verbugged. Dort stand, dass man einen Skill-Level von *60* haben muss. Das finde ich ein bisschen ... ähm ... verwirren wenn alle anderen Berufe nur einen 50er Level benötigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich werde das mal nachher ausprobieren.


----------



## !c3 (31. Januar 2007)

also ich bin geselle und bei der horde, und soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich es auch erst mit skill lvl 60 machn können.....und glernt hab ichs bei der meisterin die auch im raum steht wo ich lehring glernt hab(silbermond).
mfg


----------



## Desorienta (31. Januar 2007)

Das würde aber voraussetzen, das diese Ausbilderin einen Trigger braucht (also Skill 60), da diese sich vehement wehrt mich an ihrer reichen Erfahrung teilhaben zu lassen. Und das erscheint mir allerdings schon reichlich merkwürdig. Sollte ich das endlich mal schaffen mich ein wenig freizuschaufeln (ja, ich muß arbeiten um zu leben) werde ich diesen Anregungen mal nachgehen. Auch euch ein dickes Danke für die zahlreichen (sinnvollen) Antworten.


----------



## Shakazahn (1. Februar 2007)

Desorienta schrieb:


> Das würde aber voraussetzen, das diese Ausbilderin einen Trigger braucht (also Skill 60), da diese sich vehement wehrt mich an ihrer reichen Erfahrung teilhaben zu lassen. Und das erscheint mir allerdings schon reichlich merkwürdig. Sollte ich das endlich mal schaffen mich ein wenig freizuschaufeln (ja, ich muß arbeiten um zu leben) werde ich diesen Anregungen mal nachgehen. Auch euch ein dickes Danke für die zahlreichen (sinnvollen) Antworten.



Tjo ... mit Juwelenschleifenskill 60 bietet einem die Juwelenschleifermeisterin in Silbermond die Beförderung zum Juwelenschleifergesellen an.

Sehr verwirrend, wenn alle anderen Berufe bereits ab Skill 50 den Gesellenstand anbieten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desorienta (1. Februar 2007)

Okay dann werde ich das in Angriff nehmen. Danke schön


----------

